
Basic methods of audio steganography and spectrograms - solusipse
https://solusipse.net/blog/post/basic-methods-of-audio-steganography-spectrograms/
======
pmoriarty
Also see PhonoPaper:

[http://warmplace.ru/soft/phonopaper/](http://warmplace.ru/soft/phonopaper/)

~~~
solusipse
That's nice, I also thought about mechanism like this. For example, let's
store images representing some binary data in audio files. We would need much
redundant data for recovery then. Most of popular audio codes were created for
storing music or voice, it would be hard to store binary data within them. I
need to do some tests. Thanks.

~~~
pmoriarty
You might be interested in Optar:

[http://ronja.twibright.com/optar/](http://ronja.twibright.com/optar/)

------
agumonkey
Can he hide the song in the image before hiding the image in the song ? #Yc

meta humor aside, wonderful article

~~~
solusipse
Haha. Thank you!

